
Show HN: Cryptowatch, a real-time Bitcoin chart site - artursapek
https://cryptowat.ch/
======
artursapek
I started working on this in January because I was interested in learning Go
and WebSockets. It has been a seriously fun project and has gotten something
of a loyal following in the Bitcoin trading community.

I've also learned the hard way how unpleasant it can be to consume poorly
designed public APIs (which sometimes even change in significant ways,
unannounced).

Anyway, hope you guys like it. I've learned a lot from building it so far.

